# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Picture framer Canterbury

## timattalon

Bit of a long shot, but if anyone in Canterbury gets their pictures framed, who does a good job? We used to go to one in Shirley called "Blue Door" but he has retired and moved so I hear. My wife does some very intricate artworks and I want to get one framed for her that she has just finished. Its not just photos or paintings. It is cross stitch embroidery so a normal frame wont be deep enough....

This is one of her previous ones, 

approximately 16 inches wide and 27 inches high

----------


## sore head stoat

My wife says Picture framing is us, 721 Main South Rd., Templeton...

----------


## Cyclops

> My wife says Picture framing is us, 721 Main South Rd., Templeton...


I'd second this recommendation.

----------


## timattalon

> My wife says Picture framing is us, 721 Main South Rd., Templeton...


OK. I will PM you and see what we can come up with.....Cheers,

----------


## Chop3r

That picture is most bloody impresive

----------

